# My Wednesday night re-scape (going for ada style) pic heavy



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been sitting on this piece of driftwood for a week now and tonight I decided to get off my butt and get to it. This took me about 4 hours. I have alot of left over plants that Im going to trade in for some more baby tears.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

im fixing some issues with the photos hold on


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

ok one last upload.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice job grogan..looks beautiful.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree, very pretty.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

you did a wonderful job!!!! very beautiful!!!!! (-:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I'm still trying to decide what I think about it. Ha I keep pulling up pics on my phone at work today.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

looks great! can't wait to have a bigger tank and proper hood to be able to plant.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> looks great! can't wait to have a bigger tank and proper hood to be able to plant.


Get the 20 long or a 40 breeder, they are good starter plant tanks. Petco is having their $1 a gallon sale right now....40 breeder for $40.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

grogan said:


> Get the 20 long or a 40 breeder, they are good starter plant tanks. Petco is having their $1 a gallon sale right now....40 breeder for $40.


Thanks for that. The wife actually agreed to letting me upgrade, may have to wait til the next time the sale comes around depending on how long it lasts, but I get to get a bigger tank. And my uncle actually has what I believe is a 33 long that I might be able to have with a stand, so that would be awesome and free!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Thanks for that. The wife actually agreed to letting me upgrade, may have to wait til the next time the sale comes around depending on how long it lasts, but I get to get a bigger tank. And my uncle actually has what I believe is a 33 long that I might be able to have with a stand, so that would be awesome and free!


!!!!!!! 33 long!!!! jealous guy over here. I saw one of those the other day at the lfs and I want one. If you can get your hands on that tank you will be sitting better than me. Making a mountain scape in that thing would look amazing. !!!! just had to throw in a few more lol. I get excited about plant tanks, just a bit lol


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha yeah it is pretty sweet, he has had it for a loooooong time. Probably 15 years old so may need to be stripped down and re-siliconed but its free and has a stand. Went and checked out the petco sale and they didnt have the 40 breeder in store. We went to Petsmart to see and they had it....that thing is huge! Definitely wont be getting that while we are in our current townhouse. So if the 33long (pretty sure thats what it is, but may just be a 30 reg.) from my uncle doesnt work out we will just go with the 20 long for now. Thanks for the inspiration and sorry for jacking your thread!


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

great job dude, looks amazing. i envy


----------

